# Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung



## Viktor1994 (1. Januar 2017)

Guten Abend und freues Neues,

ich habe vor dem NWA beizutreten, doch benötige ich ein Nachweis von der Fischereiprüfung.

Nun weiß ich, aber nicht wo dieser ist. 

Habe in meiner Mappe den blauen 5 Jahres Schein und so ein kleines Heftchen. Da steht: Deutscher Sportfischer-Pass.

Ist das der Nachweis?

Falls nein, wo bekomme ich den Nachweis?


----------



## HenningOL (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*

Normal hat man eine Bescheinigung über die bestandene Prüfung.
Das ist der eigentliche Nachweis.

Oft werden aber solche Sachen anerkannt die man nur mir der Prüfung bekommen haben kann. Wie das beim NWA genau ist weis ich nicht.

Allerdings hatte ich meine Bescheinung auch verschlampt - eine Nachfrage beim Verband(Weser Ems bei mir) brachte aber die Möglichkeit sich eine neue ausstellen zu lassen - die hatten das in Ihren Akten - nach 25 Jahren!

Ein Hoch auf die Deutsche Bürokratie :vik:


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*

Die nehmen es aber ganz genau, normal reicht doch der Jahresfischereischein (der Blaue).
Diesen bekommt man doch sowieso nur mit der Prüfbescheinigung, oder wenn man seit Anfang der 70er Jahre durchgehend  den "Blauen" hat verlängern lassen!
Bist du sicher, dass die wirklich die Prüfbescheinigung sehen wollen und nicht etwa die Vorlage des (gültigen) Fischereischein ausreicht?

Jürgen


----------



## Viktor1994 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*

Also, so steht es beim NWA.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*

Na ja, nur du kannst wissen ob du die Prüfung abgelegt hast und wenn ja, dann wo?
Also entweder suchen, oder bei der ausstellenden Behörde anfragen ob es dazu noch Unterlagen gibt?

Allerdings finde ich es ganz schön dreist von diesem Verein sich nicht mit dem Jahresfischereischein zufrieden zu geben, welcher dich schließlich zurm Angeln berechtigt!

Jürgen


----------



## Viktor1994 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*

wofür ist eigentlich dieser Sportfischer-Pass?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Na ja, nur du kannst wissen ob du die Prüfung abgelegt hast und wenn ja, dann wo?
> Also entweder suchen, oder bei der ausstellenden Behörde anfragen ob es dazu noch Unterlagen gibt?
> 
> Allerdings finde ich es ganz schön dreist von diesem Verein sich nicht mit dem Jahresfischereischein zufrieden zu geben, welcher dich schließlich zurm Angeln berechtigt!
> ...



Wenn ein Verein so mit Interessenten umgeht, weiß man eigentlich schon, welche Blockwartmentalität einen dort erwartet. Wäre nix für mich.

PS: Hier in Franken gibt es Vereine, die sich von Bewerbern ein polizeiliches Führungszeugnis vorlegen lassen.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*

Das ist das Beitragsheftchen vom ehemaligen Verband, dem zu Folge warst du schon mal in einem Verein der dort Mitglied war.
Da müssten eigentlich Stempel oder Marken drin sein, die Auskunft geben wie viele Jahre dort bezahlt wurden.
Ist aber für dein Vorhaben nicht von  Belang.
Allerdings so wie dieser Verein gestrickt ist, kannst du mit einer längjährigen  Verbandsmitgliedschaft sogar noch punkten, dass wird denen sicherlich gefallen!

Jürgen


----------



## Viktor1994 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*

Also nun würde ich gerne wissen, an wen ich mich wenden soll. Habe meine Prüfung in Kirchlengern absolviert. Dies gehört zum Kreis Herford.

Meinen Fischereischein habe ich in der Stadt Spenge gemacht. Mein Wohnsitz. 

Soll ich mich jetzt an Kreis Herford wenden oder an die Stadt Spenge?
Oder sonst wo?#6


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*

Herford, weil du dort geprüft wurdest!

Jürgen


----------



## Viktor1994 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*

Danke. Ich dachte nur an die Stadt Spenge, da ich das Fischereiprüfungszeugnis dort vorgezeigt habe und eine Kopie davon gemacht wurde.


----------



## Jose (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*

gut, wenn dein problem so gelöst wird.
ich möchte aber an dieser stelle mal auf die verquaste arroganz solcher vereine hinweisen. offensichtlich reicht denen der fischereischein nicht als "ausweis der 'qualifikation'", nein, es muss da noch son wisch her aus dem zunftdenken, "geprüft usw."

ich finde sowas als diskriminierend, ergo zum kotzen: feinste anglerbrut in den vorständen.

gab hier vor jahren im AB mal ne einladung eines vereins zum anglerfest mit tombola an der jede/r gegen vorlage der "sportfischerprüfungsbescheinigung" teilnehmen durfte. wären für mich ca. 400km gewesen, also nicht, aber dass ich mit fast 50 anglerjahren und fischereischein (übernahmeregelung 1972 nrw) wegen fehlender bescheinigung außen vor gewesen wäre, vor all den wohl noch unerfahrenen jung- aber geprüften anglern, dass fand ich doch so daneben, dass ich mich direkt an den verein gewandt hab - "jaja, wär ja nicht so --- und ich könnte natürlich..."

echt, was haben solche vereine eigentlich im kopf außer eine verschworene moral?

will man ungeprüfte also ungeschickte vom wasser fernhalten, dann mal wieder ins AB schauen "...hallo gerade prüfung, was brauch ich/mach ich usw.": diese fragen sind ja legion: geprüft = qualifiziert? Hö Hö Hö !

der fischereischein sollte diesen blockwarten ausreichen.
ich hab da aber so was im hinterkopf, dass in manchen bundesländern die prüfung nicht voraussetzung sein soll zum fischereischen - keine ahnung, nur ne dämmerung - aber falls es so sein sollte:
vorstände, mal den arxx hu und recherchieren für den erhalt eures vorgartenfeelings.

und dann? 
dann käm so ein ungeprüfter mit evtl. jahrzehntelanger anglerpraxis und die weisen den ab wg. "prüfung"...

nicht nur traurig, diese vorstände, sondern anglerfeindlich, ganz offensichtlich verbanditenkomform.

ich hab da was für euch:


----------



## Viktor1994 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*

Ja, dass finde ich auch sehr unpassend für mich, da dies doch etwas Zeit in Anspruch nehmen wird.

ABER: So oft, wie ich Anzeigen im Web usw gelesen habe, dass man sich einen Angelschein kaufen kann ohne Prüfung, finde ich diese Regelung als kleine Absicherung.


----------



## Jose (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*

super argument.

bei geschätzt 3 millionen anglern 
und den relativ paar gefälschten ausweisen eine anmaßende generelle prüfungskontrolle????

dann solltest du mehr ordnung halten in deinen papieren...

fälltmirgeradeein, brechts satz mit den kälbern....


----------



## GandRalf (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*

Guten Morgen.

Also mich stört die Arroganz mit der hier einige Leute ohne Überlegung einen Verein verurteilen!

Der Wortlaut des Satzungspunktes ergibt sich aus dem Umstand dass in Niedersachsen der blaue Fischereischein nicht benötigt wird.
Daher steht dort etwas über den Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> 
> Also mich stört die Arroganz mit der hier einige Leute ohne Überlegung einen Verein verurteilen!
> 
> ...



Und der blaue Fischereischein ist ein Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung. Deshalb sollte er, wenn vorhanden, hinreichend sein. Ansonsten muss halt der Prüfungsnachweis mitgebracht werden.


----------



## GandRalf (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*



Viktor1994 schrieb:


> wofür ist eigentlich dieser Sportfischer-Pass?



Der gilt als Nachweis für die Beiträge die an den Bundesverband abgeführt worden sind.
Da der AVN an 1.1.2017 aber nicht mehr Mitglied im DASV ist, wird der Pass nicht mehr gebraucht.

(Gilt natürlich nur bei Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein, dessen Landesverband nicht Mitglied im DASV ist!)

Lieber Viktor,
da du hier eine Anfrage nach der anderen startest, und möglicherweise Antworten bekommst, die nicht den Tatsachen entsprechen, würde ich dir empfehlen, deine Fragen aufzuschreiben und dich direkt mit der Geschäftsstelle der NWA in Verbindung zu setzen.
Dort kann man dir schnell und rechtlich belastbar alle deine Fragen beantworten.


----------



## GandRalf (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Und der blaue Fischereischein ist ein Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung. Deshalb sollte er, wenn vorhanden, hinreichend sein. Ansonsten muss halt der Prüfungsnachweis mitgebracht werden.



Nein!

Rechtlich gesehen ist er das nicht!
Nur das Prüfungszeugnis ist ein rechtsverbindliches Dokument zum Nachweis der bestandenen Prüfung.
Ob der (wie auch immer erhaltene) Fischereischein als Nachweis anerkannt wird, ist immer noch Sache des Vereins.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Nein!
> 
> Rechtlich gesehen ist er das nicht!
> Nur das Prüfungszeugnis ist ein rechtsverbindliches Dokument zum Nachweis der bestandenen Prüfung.
> Ob der (wie auch immer erhaltene) Fischereischein als Nachweis anerkannt wird, ist immer noch Sache des Vereins.



Genau das ist ja die Korinthenkackerei, die hier kritisiert wird. Ohne Prüfung kein Fischereischein, also sollte er genügen. Weil sich irgendwelche Leute aber wichtigtun wollen, fordern sie den Prüfungsnachweis.

Klar dürfen die das, aber es sagt halt einiges über die Mentalität des Vorstands aus.


----------



## Angelmann67 (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*

Hallo Viktor,
 ich hatte auch nach 10jähriger Abstinenz, bedingt durch mehrmaligem Familienzuwachs und damit verbundenem Zeitmangel, das Bedürfnis mal wieder angeln zu gehen.
 Aber das verdammte Prüfungszeugnis war einfach nicht auffindbar. Also habe ich bei der Stadt angerufen(obere Fischereibehörde) und siehe da, die hatte noch den Nachweis und konnten mir, gegen eine geringe Gebühr, eine Abschrift davon zuschicken.

 Allen ein Frohes neues Jahr und fette Beute:vik:


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*

@Gand Ralf, es stellt sich die Frage, wer hier Arrogant ist?
Der Verein, welcher glaubt Niedersachsens Angler wären es ungeprüft nicht Wert Mitglied in ihrem Kackverein zu werden, oder die Leute die diese Praxis kritisieren.

Jürgen


----------



## GandRalf (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*

Kein Angelverein kann es sich leisten, jemanden ohne erfolgte Fischereiprüfung aufzunehmen.
Dagegen spricht das Fischerei-und Tierschutzgesetz!

Ob jemand durch die erlangte Prüfung wirklich das entsprechende Wissen hat steht selbstverständlich auf einem anderen Blatt.

Die NWA ist nunmal in Niedersachsen beheimatet. Dort besteht keine Pflicht für den blauen Fischereischein!
Da aber der Verein, wie oben angemerkt, rechtlich nur "geprüfte" Mitglieder aufnehmen kann, steht halt in der Satzung der Text mit dem Prüfungsnachweis.

Ist doch gar nicht so schwer zu verstehen, oder?


----------



## Viktor1994 (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*

Sooo nach gefühlten 7 Stunden suchen, habe ich das Prüfungszeugnis im Keller in einer der abgelegtesten Ecken gefunden.

So jetzt geht der Brief heute raus. 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Kein Angelverein kann es sich leisten, jemanden ohne erfolgte Fischereiprüfung aufzunehmen.
> Dagegen spricht das Fischerei-und Tierschutzgesetz!



Auch wenn es von div.offiziellen Stellen gerne mal "argumentativ" vorgeschoben wird..dem Tierschutzgesetz ist das sowas von wumpe, ob du jetzt geprüft bist oder nicht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Kein Angelverein kann es sich leisten, jemanden ohne erfolgte Fischereiprüfung aufzunehmen.
> Dagegen spricht das Fischerei-und Tierschutzgesetz!



Nö, auch das ist falsch. Selbst in Bayern kenne ich Fischereivereine, die Leute ohne Besitz eines Fischereischeins aufnehmen (Beispiel: Ehrenmitgliedschaften von Leuten, die dem Verein Gewässer, Geldmittel o.ä. gespendet haben, selbst aber nicht angeln). Nur dürfen sie denen dann halt keine Erlaubnisscheine ausstellen.

Genau genommen muss jeder Angler zum Erwerb von Erlaubnisscheinen seinen gültigen Fischereischein vorweisen, also meist mindestens einmal jährlich, wenn der Jahreserlaubnisschein ausgegeben wird. Das ziehen manche Vereine tatsächlich so durch, andere nicht. Und dann muss in Niedersachsen der Angler halt mit dem blauen Schein oder seinem Prüfungsnachweis antreten. 

Die Aufnahme von Mitgliedern nur gegen Vorlage eines Prüfungsnachweises hat was mit der Satzung, aber gar nix mit Gesetzen zu tun.

Und das Tierschutzgesetz hat mit dem Thema Prüfung auch rein gar nix zu tun. Nicht in jedem Bundesland ist eine Prüfung Voraussetzung für die Ausgabe von Erlaubnisscheinen. Hier geht es immer ausschließlich um das landesspezifische Fischereigesetz.


----------



## GandRalf (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*

Du merkst selber wo es bei deinen Argumenten hakt, oder?

Es ist doch völlig wumpe, was ein Verein in Bayern macht! Du schreibt ja selber, dass jemand dann keinen Erlaubnisschein bekommen kann.
Hier geht es doch in erster Linie um den Eintritt in einen Verein, um das Angeln auszuüben. 
Dazu braucht man einen Nachweis der abgelegten Prüfung!
Da in Niederssachsen nicht jeder einen Fischereischein (blauer Schein) hat (weil nicht vorgeschrieben -hatten wir oben schon diverse Male!) möchte der Verein halt das Prüfungszeugnis sehen.

Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen, oder wie oben geschrieben: arrogant?#d


----------



## Ladi74 (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*

Hallo Kollegen,
ich bin seit 1984 im Verein (in Sachsen-Anhalt) und habe nie eine Prüfung abgelegt! Das heißt, ich hab auch kein Prüfungsnachweis. Nach der Wende gabs den blauen Fischereischein nach Vorlage des Mitgliedsausweises bei der nächsten Versammlung ausgehändigt. 
Nun stellt sich die Frage, wenn ich umziehen müsste z.B. nach Bayern, könnte ich meinen Schein gar nicht umschreiben lassen, da die dort das Prüfungszeugnis sehen wollen... 
Wat macht man dann?


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*

@Ladi, in Bayern könntest du dich gleich zum Kurs samt Prüfung anmelden, wenn du weiterhin angeln willst!
Also lass es, nach Bayern zieht man sowieso nur wenn man muss!
(Sagt jemand, der selbst mal 1,5 Jahre wegen der Arbeit in Nürnberg leben musste!)

Jürgen


----------



## Bronni (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*

Ich hatte meinen Nachweis auch verlegt, der Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe hatte alle Unterlagen von damals gespeichert und hat mir eine Zweitausfertigung für kleines Geld ausgestellt.


----------



## immerhunger8101 (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*

Als Fischwirt brauchst du zum Bleistift keine
 " Prüfung zum Erwerb des angelscheins" ablegen.... darf man dann auch so...da ein Fachkunde Nachweis ( Prüfungszeugniss) erworben wurde....

Wie das dann mit dem angeln an für sich aussieht, keine Ahnung...


----------



## Ladi74 (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*



> @Ladi, in Bayern könntest du dich gleich zum Kurs samt Prüfung anmelden, wenn du weiterhin angeln willst!
> Also lass es, nach Bayern zieht man sowieso nur wenn man muss!
> (Sagt jemand, der selbst mal 1,5 Jahre wegen der Arbeit in Nürnberg leben musste!)
> 
> Jürgen



Hatte ich eigentlich auch nicht vor. ABER, sowas kann sehr schnell gehen. Kennst du ja selber....

Ich hatte eher auf andere "Leidensgenossen" gehofft, bei denen es genau so ist, wie bei mir und den ganzen Bürokratie-Irrsinn schon hinter sich haben.
Dieses Phänomen müsste ja in der ehem. "Zone" weiter verbreitet sein? Keiner der im DDR-DAV war hat doch nach der Wende nochmal ne Prüfung gemacht...
Leider bin ich in der Generation, die mobil sein soll oder muss!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*

In der Tat ist das ein Bürokratie-Problem, womit alle zu tun bekommen, dessen alter grüner DAV-Mitgliedsausweis nach der Wende in den blauen Fischereischein umgewandelt wurde.
Denn wir haben doch nie ne Prüfung gemacht, wenn man mal von den paar vorgeführten Würfen absieht, die man mit 14 gemacht hat, um die Raubfischqualifikation zu bekommen.

Mir wäre es beinahe ähnlich ergangen, hatte von 2009-2014 in Bayern zu tun und lebte auch dort.
Da es aber für den Rosenheimer Inn sowieso keine Gastkarten gab und ich in einen Verein hätte eintreten müssen, war das Thema auch schnell wieder vom Tisch.
Die Zeit bin ich dann nur angeln gewesen, wenn ich mal wieder in der Heimat war...im Jahr vielleicht zusammen 15-20 Tage.


Vielleicht einfach mal bei deiner zuständigen Fischereibehörde nachhaken, die für dich den Fischereischein ausstellt, ob es dafür irgend eine unbürokratische Lösung gibt.
Schließlich kann man sich behördlich auch Geburtsurkunden nachträglich ausstellen lassen, wo es nie welche gab.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*



Ladi74 schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> ich bin seit 1984 im Verein (in Sachsen-Anhalt) und habe nie eine Prüfung abgelegt! Das heißt, ich hab auch kein Prüfungsnachweis. Nach der Wende gabs den blauen Fischereischein nach Vorlage des Mitgliedsausweises bei der nächsten Versammlung ausgehändigt.
> Nun stellt sich die Frage, wenn ich umziehen müsste z.B. nach Bayern, könnte ich meinen Schein gar nicht umschreiben lassen, da die dort das Prüfungszeugnis sehen wollen...
> Wat macht man dann?



Ich hatte gerade geschrieben, dass man trotzdem den bayerischen erhält. Da muss ich mich korrigieren: Du behältst deinen Fischereischein bis zum Ende seiner Gültigkeit. Falls er lebenslang ausgestellt ist, brauchst du also nie eine Prüfung ablegen, sonst nach Ablauf der Gültigkeit. 
Eine Umschreibung auf den bayerischen Schein erfolgt nur, wenn eine vergleichbare Prüfung nachgewiesen werden kann.


----------



## Ladi74 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*

@bimmelrudi
Wenigstens einer, der sich outed! Danke!

In der Heimat angeln? 
15-20Angeltage sind für mich, seit ein paar Jahren, ein Traum. 
Dafür wird in Norge die Sau rausgelassen... 

@Naturliebhaber
Aha, das ist ja mal ne gute Info!
Hast du auch nen Paragraph o.ä. dazu, auf den man sich berufen könnte? Der Amtsschimmel will ja was zu fressen haben.
Danke dir!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*



Ladi74 schrieb:


> @bimmelrudi
> Wenigstens einer, der sich outed! Danke!
> 
> In der Heimat angeln?
> ...



Guckst du hier:
http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content/Document/BayAVFiG-2?hl=true

_Verordnung zur Ausführung des Bayerischen Fischereigesetzes
§ 2 Gleichstellung anderer Fischereischeine und Fischerprüfungen
_

Generell hat jedes Bundesland eigene Regelungen bzgl. der Gültigkeit "fremder" Fischereischeine. Hier findest du eine gute Übersicht (4. Spalte der Tabelle):
http://www.bfv-sr.de/fischereiaufsi...cht/sonderregelungen zum fischereischein.html


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*

Hallo,

kurz nach der Wende lernte ich zufällig einen Angler aus Chemnitz kennen, der dann nebst Lebensgefährtin für ca. 15 Jahre hier her zog. Er bekam ohne Schwierigkeiten einen "Bayerischen Fischereischein", da er die sogennnte Raubfischqualifikation nach DDR-Status hatte (Fliegenfischerqualifikation hatte er auch).
Damals hieß es bei uns auf dem Ordnungsamt, dass ab der Raubfischqualifikation der DDR Fischereischein als Qualifikation für die Erteilung eines Bayerischen Fischereischeins anerkannt wird.
Ob das heute auch noch so ist oder nur in den ersten Übergangsjahren galt weiß ich allerdings nicht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Damals hieß es bei uns auf dem Ordnungsamt, dass ab der Raubfischqualifikation der DDR Fischereischein als Qualifikation für die Erteilung eines Bayerischen Fischereischeins anerkannt wird.
> Ob das heute auch noch so ist oder nur in den ersten Übergangsjahren galt weiß ich allerdings nicht.



Ähm, ich habe diese "Qualifikation" in den 80ern mit 15 Jahren in meinen Ausweis eingeklebt bekommen. 
Ablauf: Eine Stunde neben dem Vereinschef sitzen, ihm beim Aufspießen des (selbstverständlich lebenden) Köderfisches zuschauen, sich ein wenig zulabern lassen und fertig. |wavey:


----------



## Ladi74 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*

In meinem damaligen Verein gings noch einfacher: 
Jugendwart zum Markenausgeber:"Der ist jetzt 14(oder15). Kleb die Marke ein." Der Rest war Schweigen oder man bekam mal was am Gewässer gezeigt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*



Ladi74 schrieb:


> In meinem damaligen Verein gings noch einfacher:
> Jugendwart zum Markenausgeber:"Der ist jetzt 14(oder15). Kleb die Marke ein." Der Rest war Schweigen oder man bekam mal was am Gewässer gezeigt.


cool - da gings noch um Angler und Angeln und nicht um prüfen und schützen ...
Gute Methode ..


----------



## Jose (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*



Ladi74 schrieb:


> In meinem damaligen Verein gings noch einfacher:
> Jugendwart zum Markenausgeber:"Der ist jetzt 14(oder15). Kleb die Marke ein." Der Rest war Schweigen oder man bekam mal was am Gewässer gezeigt.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> cool - da gings noch um Angler und Angeln und nicht um prüfen und schützen ...
> Gute Methode ..





klingt nach "guter alter zeit", und die kommt bekanntlich ja nicht zurück.

heute ists besser! |kopfkrat

da werden angler so gegängelt, dass denen evtl. die lust am angeln in D vergeht. 

reim ich mal " verein, verband - mit petra hand in hand". #q



und bevor es unbemerkt bleibt: die alle haben den schein, aber sowas von :g


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*

Hallo Naturliebhaber,

bei uns (und da meine ich die Ordnungsämter allgemein) hat doch auf dem Ordnunsamt niemand gewußt, wie das mit der "Raubfischqualifikation" bei euch abgelaufen ist. Da wurde das halt als "höhere Qualifikation" anerkannt.
Da ist einige Jahre sowieso einiges drunter und drüber gegangen. Ich war als sogenannter Aufbauhelfer für ein halbes Jahr nach Chemnitz abgeordnet (war eine Art freiwilliger Zwang), was ich da teilweise erlebt habe....., und ich war nicht ganz unvorbereitet, da wir Verwandte in Sachsen-Anhalt haben und ich dort, vor der Wende, schon so 12 bis 15 mal zu Besuch war.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Jose (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*

offensichtlich herrscht heute mehr willkür im fischereirecht als zur zeit der der feudalen und klerikalen rechteinhaber.

oops, sorry, die klerikalen sind natürlich an erster stelle zu nennen.

das ganze system stinkt, aber nicht nach fisch.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*



Jose schrieb:


> offensichtlich herrscht heute mehr willkür im fischereirecht als zur zeit der der feudalen und klerikalen rechteinhaber.



Du würdest dich wundern, wieviele der heutigen Fischereirechte noch aus der feudalen Zeit stammen. 

Beispiel Regnitz (mittlerer Fluss in Franken):
Viele der für diesen Fluss bestehenden Fischereirechte wurden im Mittelalter an einflussreiche Familien, z.B. Besitzer großer Mühlen, vergeben. Die heutigen Verpächter sind Nachfahren.


----------



## Jose (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*



GandRalf schrieb:


> ...
> Die NWA ist nunmal in Niedersachsen beheimatet. Dort besteht keine Pflicht für den blauen Fischereischein!
> Da aber der Verein, wie oben angemerkt, rechtlich nur "geprüfte" Mitglieder aufnehmen kann, steht halt in der Satzung der Text mit dem Prüfungsnachweis...



mea culpa, hab mich jetzt schlau gemacht, wie das im niedrigen sachsen durch ausführungsverordnung gemaßregelt ist: nach info dürfen vereine in NS nur gegen vorlage der prüfungsbescheinigung mitglieder aufnehmen.
die vereine sind also erstmal vor vor meiner arroganz-schelte.
bitte ich um nachsicht...

aaaber, die vereine dürfen gastkarten an ungeprüfte ausgeben - müssen ja nicht mitglied werden um zu angeln - und da tät mich das schon interessieren, wie die vereine sich so zu gastkarten stellen.

restriktiv ("mein teich..."), für angler maximal offen oder eben doch hinterm gesetzgeber verschanzte "vorgartenpflege"?

ichn tipp mal auf bräsig


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*



Jose schrieb:


> mea culpa, hab mich jetzt schlau gemacht, wie das im niedrigen sachsen durch ausführungsverordnung gemaßregelt ist: nach info dürfen vereine in NS nur gegen vorlage der prüfungsbescheinigung mitglieder aufnehmen.



Glaube ich nicht. Hast du dazu einen Link?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*

http://www.laves.niedersachsen.de/tiere/binnenfischerei/fischerei/73617.html
Stimmt schon, zum Angeln reicht gesetzlich Perso und Erlaubnis Bewirtschafter (die meisten geben trotzdem nur mit Schein oder Prüfung (oder beides) aus), für Vereine brauchste aber so oder so Prüfung (oder musst die innerhalb angemessener Zeit  machen, das ist aber erst seit kurzem auf Bemühung AV-NDS). 

Niedersachsen ist da absoluter Einzelfall in der BRD..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://www.laves.niedersachsen.de/tiere/binnenfischerei/fischerei/73617.html



Diese Dokumente kenne ich (Schwiegereltern leben an der Grenze zu Niedersachsen und ich angle regelmäßig dort. Hab mir das deshalb durchgelesen). Da finde ich aber nix bzgl. Aufnahmevoraussetzungen in einen Fischereiverein. Kann aber sein, dass ich da was überlesen habe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*



> Vereinigungen von Sportfischern
> 
> § 54
> (1) Eine Vereinigung von Sportfischern ist auf Antrag durch den Landkreis oder die kreisfreie Stadt anzuerkennen, wenn sie
> ...


http://www.nds-voris.de/jportal/por...GNDrahmen&doc.part=X&doc.price=0.0#focuspoint


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://www.nds-voris.de/jportal/por...GNDrahmen&doc.part=X&doc.price=0.0#focuspoint



Aussage §54; (1); 4:
"ihre Mitglieder eine Fischerprüfung bei einem anerkannten Landesfischereiverband ablegen läßt,"

Der Verein muss also prüfen, dass seine Mitglieder eine Prüfung abgelegt haben. Das lässt doch aber völlig offen, wie der Verein das prüft. Und da der blaue Fischereischein nur im Ergebnis einer bestandenen Fischereiprüfung ausgegeben wird, ist der Besitz des Fischereischeins ein Dokument, das die bestandene Prüfung attestiert und somit für einen Eintritt in den Verein hinreichend.

Dieser Paragraph begründet also nicht den Zwang zur Vorlage einer Prüfungsbescheinigung.


----------



## wusel345 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*

Ich habe 1968 mit dem Angeln angefangen, bin zum Amt und habe meinen Bundesfischereischein (hieß damals so, den blauen Lappen) für 5 Jahre abgeholt. Damit durfte ich mit Tageskarte Angeln wo ich wollte. Dann, 12 Jahre später, Ende der 70er, wollte ich einen Angelurlaub in Bayern machen. Mich traf der Schlag als ich hörte, die wollen den Prüfungslappen sehen. Um dort Angeln zu dürfen musste ich also die Prüfung nachholen. Kein anderes Bundesland legte damals m. W. n. auf die Prüfung Wert. Man, war ich sauer. Habs dann gemacht und Geld rausgeschmissen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*

Fischereischein ist auch in NDS KEIN Prüfungsnachweis, sondern nur der Fischereischein.

Setz Dich einfach mal mit Verbänden/Vereinen da in NDS in Verbindung und lass  Dirs erklären..

Ex-Mod Debilofant (Anwalt) musste auch Prüfung nochmal machen, als er nach NDS zog und nur Schein und keinen Nachweis hatte...

Ohne Prüfung(snachweis) nicht in Verein, ohne Schein schon..

Gaaanz einfach....


----------



## GandRalf (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*

Danke!


----------



## Zander Jonny (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*

Ne Prüfungsbescheinigung bekommt doch jeder nach bestandener Prüfung also abheften und fertig wo ist da das Problem.
Wer sein Mist nicht zusammen hält hat Pech gehabt.
Wenn das jemand sehen will dauert das ganze zwei Minuten da hab ich den Wisch.


----------



## ZX Biker (4. Januar 2017)

Ruf einfach mal in der Geschäftsstelle an, da helfen dir die netten Sekretärinnen bestimmt weiter. 
Hier in Niedersachsen ist ja kein Fischereischein nötig. 

Das klappt schon.

Die NWA ist übrigens für die Unwissenden hier einer der größten Angelvereine Deutschlands mit aktuell rund 9000 Mitgliedern. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## GandRalf (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*

Na ja! 
Nicht übertreiben.
Aktuell sind wir näher an der 8000 als an der 9000.|wavey:


----------



## ZX Biker (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*

Anfang letzten Jahres waren es 8400, dazu kamen im letzten Jahr um die 200 soweit ich weiß.

Nichts desto trotz sollte das mit dem Wisch den er hier hat möglich sein beizutreten. Wie gesagt einfach anrufen, vorbei fahren oder auf Facebook anschreiben. Die antworten in wenigen Minuten. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## fishhawk (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*

Hallo,



> Ende der 70er, wollte ich einen Angelurlaub in Bayern machen. Mich traf der Schlag als ich hörte, die wollen den Prüfungslappen sehen. Um dort Angeln zu dürfen musste ich also die Prüfung nachholen.



Welche Prüfung???  Die in Bayern wurde damals ja nur  einmal im Jahr abgenommen, immer am 1. Samstag im März. 



> Kein anderes Bundesland legte damals m. W. n. auf die Prüfung Wert.



In den 90ern gab es auch in Bayern Personen, die auch ohne Prüfung den bayerischen Fischereischein gekriegt habern, z.B. so einige Spätaussiedler.

Mittlerweile gibt es dazu aber genauere Regeln: 

siehe §3 AVFiG

Wer in der ehemaligen DDR nen Fischereischein erworben hat, fällt allerdings nicht unter Abs. 1 Nr. 3, da dort ja keine Fischerprüfung vorgeschrieben war.

Ansonsten werden m.W. nur die Prüfungen aus Polen und Bulgarien als Sachkundenachweis anerkannt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Wer in der ehemaligen DDR nen Fischereischein erworben hat, fällt allerdings nicht unter Abs. 1 Nr. 3, da dort ja keine Fischerprüfung vorgeschrieben war.



Der Nachweis ist aber das Problem daran.
Fischereischein als solches gabs in der DDR nicht, die Angler hatten lediglich einen grünen Mitgliedsausweis des DAV, in dem die Marken geklebt wurden.
Dieser wurde mit der Wende in den blauen Fischereischein umgewandelt und viele Angler werden den alten wohl auch nicht mehr haben.
Im blauen Schein steht ja keine Mitgliedszeit drin, lediglich ne Gültigkeitsdauer.
Und es gibt sicherlich auch Leute, die aus welchen Gründen auch immer mal eine zeitlang ausgesetzt haben, später dann doch wieder einen Fischereischein erneuert haben.
Ebenso bei Vereinsmitgliedschaften.
Wenn beispielsweise ein Angler von 1995-2000 ausgesetzt hat, sowohl Vereinsmitgliedschaft wie Fischereischein, so kann er zwar nen neuen Fischereischein beantragen und erhält ihn auch problemlos, daß er aber auch mal vor der Wende bereits im DAV Mitglied gewesen ist, kann mitunter sehr schwer nachweisbar sein, da hier die Unterlagen im Verein dazu oftmals nicht mehr vorhanden sind.
Eventueller Umzug innerhalb des Bundeslandes und damit Beitritt eines anderen Vereins wie damals kann da auch noch hinzukommen.
Er könnte lediglich anhand seiner Geburtsurkunde nachweisen, das er im Osten der Republik geboren ist, nur eben nicht, das er auch vor der Wende DAV-Mitglied war.

Da können sich sehr schnell Hürden auftun, wo man in der Regel keine vermutet.|rolleyes


----------



## Ladi74 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*

Wenn ich das so weiter verfolge, wird man quasi an sein Bundesland und seinen Verein gebunden. Oder, man macht die Prüfung, nach nem Umzug, nochmal.#q

Ich dachte immer, der Fischereischein ist sowas wie ein Führerschein. Der ist ja auch der Nachweis, dass ich ein KfZ führen darf und die Prüfung bestanden wurde. 

Um es mal überspitzt zu formulieren, müsste man nach nem Umzug entweder das Prüfungsergebnis bei der neuen Führerscheinstelle vorlegen oder nochmal zur Fahrschule.
Das wäre doch mal ein Spaß!
Zum Glück ist auf so nen Irrsinn noch keiner gekommen...nur Anglerverbände!


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*

Hallo Ladi74,

ganz so schlimm ist es jetzt auch nicht. Als Urlauber hat man meist keine Schwierigkeiten, es sei denn, der Gewässerbewirtschafter besteht auf einen Prüfungsnachweis. Ansonsten gelten die Fischereischeine erstmal bundesweit.
Anders ist es, wenn man umzieht, da gilt der Fischereischein bis zum Ablauf, danach allerdings müsste man, wenn die Fischerprüfung aus dem alten Bundesland nicht anerkannt wird, bzw. dort keine Prüfungspflicht ist, tatsächlich die Prüfung ablegen, z.B. in Bayern.
Der Vergleich mit dem Führerschein hinkt etwas, da eben die Fischerei Ländersache ist und somit gibt es halt 16 Fischereigesetze, deshalb auch die teilweise schwer verständlichen Unterschiede.
Aber wir haben es noch besser als die Österreicher, da gilt nämlich der "Fischereischein" des eigenen Bundeslandes nicht in anderen Bundesländern. Ein Oberösterreicher Angler, welcher im Urlaub zum Angeln nach Niederösterreich fährt, braucht dort den Niederösterreichischen Fischereischein.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*

Hallo,



> Ein Oberösterreicher Angler, welcher im Urlaub zum Angeln nach Niederösterreich fährt, braucht dort den Niederösterreichischen Fischereischein.



Außer er fischt in einem privaten Angelteich, dann reicht der Erlaubnisschein.

Die bayerische Fischerprüfung ist auch kein Anglerabitur, die sollte jemand mit Angelerfahrung problemlos schaffen. Kann mittlerweile auch auf Russisch oder Englisch abgelegt werden und ist online das ganze Jahr über möglich.

Bleiben einzig die Kosten für die Prüfungsgebühr und die Pflichtstunden, das ist natürlich lästig.

Also vorm Umzug am besten den Fischereischein so lange verlängern lassen wie es geht und dann ggf. in Bayern irgendwann die Prüfung machen.

Angeln ist in Bayern sowieso relativ teuer, da machen die Gebühren auch nicht soviel aus.


----------



## exstralsunder (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Der Nachweis ist aber das Problem daran.
> Fischereischein als solches gabs in der DDR nicht, die Angler hatten lediglich einen grünen Mitgliedsausweis des DAV, in dem die Marken geklebt wurden.
> Dieser wurde mit der Wende in den blauen Fischereischein umgewandelt und viele Angler werden den alten wohl auch nicht mehr haben.
> Im blauen Schein steht ja keine Mitgliedszeit drin, lediglich ne Gültigkeitsdauer.
> ...



Und genau so ist's mir ergangen.
Ich bin irgendwann in den 70ern in den DAV eingetreten. Als Jugendlicher hatte ich dann die Raubfischqualifikation abgelegt.
Mein damaliger Verein traf sich sporadisch am anderen Ende der Stadt  . (Handy &Mail war noch nicht erfunden und auf den Telefonanschluss warteten wir schon seit Jahren) Ich bin oftmals umsonst dort mit der Straßenbahn hingefahren- nur um dann festzustellen, dass "heute" keine DAV Versammlung war. Ich bin dann später in einen Verein eingetreten, in welchen hohe Offiziere, SED treue Mitarbeiter und Stasi Leute Mitglied waren. Grund war von meiner Seite eigentlich, dass es dort die begehrten Nachtangelmarken problemlos gab. Jedenfalls hatte sich dieser Verein  quasi mit der Wende in Luft aufgelöst.
Keiner wusste wie es weiter geht. Es gab noch den Fischerpass und dann war erst mal Ruhe. Was einem keiner sagte, war die Tatsache, dass man diesen Pass zum Fischereischein umtauschen musste. Da ich viel an der Ostsee angelte, habe ich das Thema nicht weiter verfolgt. Irgendwann -Jahre später- fand ich dann einen neu gegründeten Verein, der mich aufnahm. Trotzdem ich nachweisen konnte, dass ich in Stalsund geboren wurde, den DAV Ausweis vorzeigen konnte und den Fischerpass hatte, ging kein Weg rein, mir den Bundesdeutschen Fischereischein auszustellen.
Ich musste die Prüfung nochmals wiederholen. Zudem ist es in Sachsen PFLICHT, die 30 Schulungsstunden zu absolvieren. Egal ob man schon geangelt hat, oder nicht. Am Ende hab ich dann um die 400 € investieren müssen. (Kosten für Lehrgangsmaterial/Schulung/Prüfung/ausstellen des Fischereischeins)

Interessanterweise kann man auch noch heute völlig problemlos einen PKW Führerschein, den man im 2. Weltkrieg gemacht hat, in das neue Plastikkärtchen umtauschen....


----------



## fishhawk (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*

Hallo,



> Ich musste die Prüfung nochmals wiederholen



Wiederholen oder die neue Prüfung nach der neuen Rechtsordnung für MVP ablegen?

Bundesdeutschen Fischereischein gibt es ja nicht.


----------



## Ladi74 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*



> Bundesdeutschen Fischereischein gibt es ja nicht.



Leider!


----------



## bombe20 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> [...]ging kein Weg rein, mir den Bundesdeutschen Fischereischein auszustellen.
> Ich musste die Prüfung nochmals wiederholen.


ich habe meinen blauen schein in sachsen-anhalt auf die selbe art und weise wie ladi74 bekommen und aktiv bis 97 geangelt.
vor ca. 5 jahren wollte ich wieder einsteigen. einziges dokument war mein dav-ausweis mit marken und eingetragener salmo und raubfischqualifikation. der blaue war weg.
der nette herr von der unteren fischereibehörde hat nachforschungen angestellt. zuständig war irgendein amt in halberstadt, wo die daten zu meiner person und dem fischereischein hinterlegt sein sollten. parallel dazu habe ich versucht kontakt zu meinem damaligen verein aufzunehmen. der verein war nicht mehr existent und mitgliedsakten, laut einem ehemaligen vorstandsmitglied, nicht mehr vorhanden.
im besagten halberstädter amt hat man wohl die ausgabe des fischereischeins zur damaligen zeit nicht dokumentiert, da ja auch keine prüfung abgelegt wurde (meine vermutung). daher waren auch dort keine daten vorhanden.

ergo: neu machen. #c

@ladi74
leg dir mal eine beglaubigte kopie deines fischereischeins in die schublade. wenn deiner ebenso wenig amtlich dokumentiert ist wie meiner, dürfte schon das pure verlieren dieses dokuments zum problem werden.

edit:
laut aussage des herrn von der unteren fischereibehörde gab es wohl einen stichtag, bis zu dem man die dav-ausweise in einen fischereischein problemlos umtauschen konnte. nach meiner erinnerung dürfte der aber jetzt mehr als zehn jahre verstrichen sein.


----------



## exstralsunder (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hätte richtigerweise heißen müssen: ich habe den sächsischen Fischereischein neu machen müssen-welcher dann in der gesamten Bundesrepublik anerkannt wird.
Dazu eben nicht nur die Prüfung-sondern auch den Lehrgang. Eben wie ein Neueinsteiger.



Ladi74 schrieb:


> Leider!



Stimmt: leider.



bombe20 schrieb:


> edit:
> laut aussage des herrn von der unteren fischereibehörde gab es wohl einen stichtag, bis zu dem man die dav-ausweise in einen fischereischein problemlos umtauschen konnte. nach meiner erinnerung dürfte der aber jetzt mehr als zehn jahre verstrichen sein.



Ja. Bis 1992 konnte man den DAV Angelausweis problemlos (zumindest in Sachsen) in den Fischereischein umtauschen. Alles was danach war, muss neu gemacht werden.Andere Bundesländer hatten ggf andere Fristen.
Das einzig Gute daran ist, dass diese (bestandene) Prüfung bei der Fischereibehörde registriert wird. Ein Anruf in Königswartha und man bekommt auch verlorene Papiere neu ausgestellt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*

@bombe20:

Wir hatten in der Familie einen ähnlichen Fall.
Mein Bruder war damals auch im DAV, hatte nach der Wende auch umgetauscht in den blauen Lappen.

Beruflich bedingt hatte er von 2001 bis 2009 keine Zeit zum Angeln, der Fischereischein war 2001 abgelaufen und hätte verlängert werden müssen.
Vereinsmitglied war er zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht mehr.
Nach nem Umzug ist der abgelaufene blaue Lappen auch noch verschollen gewesen.
2010 ist er zur unteren Fischereibehörde nach Wolmirstedt, hat zwecks Neuausstellung nachgefragt.
Und siehe da, seine Daten waren noch im System, obwohl schon einige Jahre nicht mehr gemeldet/gezahlt.
War dann ne einfache Sache, er bekam ohne weiteres nen neuen Schein ausgestellt.
Wäre er nicht mehr im System gewesen, hätte er wohl auch Prüfung inkl. Vorbereitungslehrgänge machen müssen.
So war es Gott sei Dank schnell erledigt.


----------



## Ladi74 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*



> @ladi74
> leg dir mal eine beglaubigte kopie deines fischereischeins in die  schublade. wenn deiner ebenso wenig amtlich dokumentiert ist wie meiner,  dürfte schon das pure verlieren dieses dokuments zum problem werden.



Werde ich machen!
Zum Glück war mein erster Fischereischein voll und ich hab vor 2Jahren bei der Verlängerung nen neuen (incl. aktuellen Foto) bekommen. Also müssten meine Daten auch im System sein.
Meinen grünen DDR-DAV-Ausweis hab ich noch und in meinem Vereinsausweis ist handschriftlich eine Friedfisch- und eine Raubfischprüfung eingetragen.

Das mit dem Aussetzen/Mitgleidschaft ruhen lassen, hab ich auch um die Wendezeit (bis 92) gemacht. Den Betriebs-Verein gabs nicht mehr(auch den Betrieb). Dann hatte ich ein paar Kumpels die auch geangelt haben, da bin ich erstmal schwarz mitgegangen und hab wieder Lust bekommen.

Unser damaliger Händler hat auch den Vereinschef im neuen Verein gemacht. Da bin ich dann hin und hab den grünen DAV-Ausweis aufn Tisch gelegt und schon war ich wieder dabei.
Man muss aber dazu sagen, dass zu dem Zeitpunkt unter dem Vorsitzenden nicht alles koscher gelaufen ist.
Tote soll man aber ruhen lassen!


----------



## ZX Biker (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*

Nachdem das Thema hier doch sehr abgeschweift ist und manche sich über unseren ach so blöden Verein aufgeregt haben hätte ich gerne einmal eine Rückmeldung ob du mal in Rulle vorbei gefahren bist, angerufen hast oder sonst irgendwie aktiv geworden bist. Falls dem so ist: wie war die Antwort der Geschäftsstelle?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ladi74 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachweis zur Fischereiprüfung*



> Nachdem das Thema hier doch sehr abgeschweift ist und manche sich über  unseren ach so blöden Verein aufgeregt haben hätte ich gerne einmal  eine Rückmeldung ob du mal in Rulle vorbei gefahren bist, angerufen hast  oder sonst irgendwie aktiv geworden bist. Falls dem so ist: wie war die  Antwort der Geschäftsstelle?



@ZX Biker
Wieso abgeschweift?
Der TE hatte sein Zeugnis nur "verbummelt", ich und andere auch, haben gar keins. ;-( 
Im Endeffekt, fast die gleiche "Grund -Voraussetzung" für dieses Thema.
Petri!


----------



## Semmelmehl (24. Februar 2019)

Ich habe meinen Schein 1986 gemacht, in der DDR.
Dann Anfang der 90 umgestellt auf den Blauen und bis 2005 auch laufen lassen. 
Beim Verlängern gab's dann Probleme, weil ich nicht mehr in Brandenburg wohne und die Kollegen aus Bayern die Urkunden sehen wollten. 
Den alten Schein wollten sie nicht akzeptieren. 

Hat ein wenig gedauert, aber letztendlich haben wir ein Gesetz in Brandenburg gefunden, das da heißt, wer seinen Schein vor dem 1.1.1993 gemacht hat, ist von der Prüfung befreit. 
Das hat mir die untere Behörde in Brandenburg bescheinigt und die Bayern haben das ohne Murren akzeptiert  ... schwupps hatte ich meinen Schein wieder. 

Grüße


----------

